# Ever Said No???



## kric2schaam626 (Jul 8, 2011)

Has anyone out there said no to a possible photo shoot because you dont want to work for the inquiring client? My husband has friends from his teen years who asked me to do photos for their family and brother-in-laws family/kids. Between the two families there are six children under the age of five. I have not spent a lot of time with the children, but from friends who have, they do not behave well at all. The lady asking me also inquired a couple of months ago. I told her my price including travel of one hour each way, and she said no. She just came back to me today and said their plans with the new photographer fell through, so she would like me to do the pictures now. Quite frankly, I dont want to do the pictures - is that bad? Can I say no to her? Has anyone else said no just because they didnt want to do pictures for someone specific?


----------



## den9 (Jul 8, 2011)

i would say if they said no in the first place, its not worth it. sounds like they are nothing but trouble.


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 8, 2011)

If both of you are not bringing the "A" game you may as well skip on the gig. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## kric2schaam626 (Jul 9, 2011)

Anyone know how I respond? Do I just tell her I am not interested at this time?


----------



## oldmacman (Jul 9, 2011)

I say you do it and show her why she should have picked you in the first place. It can only lead to more business especially if you can rein in the kids. If you don't do it what do you gain? How can you word that you are "not interested at this time" and not sound bitter about being refused? Unless you really are booked, I can't see refusing a client who is willing to pay what you are asking.


----------



## KmH (Jul 9, 2011)

kric2schaam626 said:


> .....Has anyone else said no just because they didnt want to do pictures for someone specific?


Absolutely.

It's called qualifying your customer. Customers can be dis-qualified for any number of reasons.


----------



## kric2schaam626 (Jul 9, 2011)

KmH said:


> kric2schaam626 said:
> 
> 
> > .....Has anyone else said no just because they didn&#8217;t want to do pictures for someone specific?
> ...



I've never heard of this. I imagine it's based on "personal preference"?


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 9, 2011)

If you know there will be problems with the subjects, you know there will be problems with the customers, and you know you don't really want to do it, why don't you just say, "I can't do it", and leave it at that.

If you decide to go through with this, and it should already be a part of your contract, but just saying, make sure you outline that you are not responsible for results that are caused by acts of God, failure of the subject to participate, etc, etc.

You are a business woman...or at least, I assume you are.  This isn't personal.  It's business.  If you do the shoot, make sure they understand it's business, what your expectations are, what your concerns are, and how to achieve the best from the shoot.  It's the same as the preshoot briefing when you advise them what to wear, what looks good, when to show up, whether they should have just fed a newborn/pet, etc.

If you don't think they are capable of following simple preshoot instructions, than just say that given the circumstances, you probably aren't the right photographer for them and move on.

Judging by your description of their behaivor and that of their kids, I wouldn't touch this shoot with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 9, 2011)

You don't have to provide any reasons or excuses if you decide you don't wish to work for these people you just tell them that you are not avaliable.  Walking into a situation that you already know will be stressful is a pointless exercise, and no one needs more stress.


----------



## KmH (Jul 9, 2011)

kric2schaam626 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > kric2schaam626 said:
> ...


Mostly it's based on money.


----------



## ann (Jul 9, 2011)

It is common for a client to fire someone they hired, it should be fine for the professional to fire the client.

As has been suggested, wouldn't touch this with any type of pole. The chances are extremely high, it will be all down hill, stressful and serious issues from start to finish. (If , it ever finishes)


----------



## kric2schaam626 (Jul 9, 2011)

I forgot to mention that she also asked me to the cut the price in half the first time. That's what really pinched my nerve . . .


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 9, 2011)

If you do decide to dump them, make sure you do so that they don't feel like like they have been dumped. If they decide to start letting other people you know that you are unreliable as a photographer, bad words spread quickly and can really hurt a career.


----------



## CCericola (Jul 9, 2011)

Of course I have said no. I have also fired customers. That is why I'm the boss.


----------



## kric2schaam626 (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks like the verdict is no. Now to let her down easy . . . haha.


----------



## g-fi (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't usually turn down paying work, but I will set a price that compensates me for working with difficult clients or doing shoots I don't enjoy. I'd rather someone decide I was too expensive for them rather than tell them I don't want to work with them, but it's up to you to find a way to break it to them. Remember,  you don't have to explain yourself, you just have to say, I'm sorry, I'm not available to do this shoot at this time. If a client asks me to do work that I just don't do, I would refer them to a photog in their area that I know is reputable and who is willing to do that sort of work  (for me that's product/real estate photography) and trade clients like that. It's always nice to have fellow photographers who are willing to send work your way!


----------



## ann (Jul 10, 2011)

so she is now wants you at half the price.

Run, run away quickly.

I like g-fi " I"m sorry, I 'm not available". You don't need to expland or explain to her anything. That just digs a bigger hole to climb out of.............


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 10, 2011)

I set a consultation meeting with clients before agreeing to anything.  I have said no (in a nice way) to people in the past.  And when I say "no", it's really me finding a way to do it without actually saying "no".  Like inflating a price, or apologizing that I didn't realize I already ha the date booked (weddings)...stuff like that.  

Trust me, there are bridezillas that just aren't worth ANY amount of money lol.


----------



## kric2schaam626 (Jul 12, 2011)

Here is my response. Just so you know, the things I listed are all true. Though it won't be every weekend that I'm busy, I still like to take some of the weekends that I do have off from work (whether my 40+ job or photography) to spend with family. 

Hi {Name}

At this time I am going to decline for doing your family pictures.  The rest of my weekends for the summer are filled with family being home  from out of town, doing weddings under my tutor, and working. 

I  do have a number of friends who are very talented photographers that I  would be glad to refer to you, and they have fair rates for doing family  portraits. 

Thank you for considering me for your pictures, I am sorry for not being able to help you all at this time. 

I hope you and your family are having a very enjoyable summer!! )

Thanks so much,

~{Name}


----------



## dnavarrojr (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice response.  Very tactful.


----------

